# [SOLVED] Bitcoin Mining Help



## Khaoz123 (Aug 1, 2013)

I am new to this whole bitcoin mining thing and thought I would try it out.

So after a little researching I downloaded MultiBit and GuiMiner to start mining bitcoins.

My server is supposed to be slush's pool but it is not working.

Here is the console log



> 2014-04-04 21:58:23: Listener for "Default" shutting down
> 2014-04-04 21:59:53: Running command: poclbm.exe imjimbob:[email protected]:8332 --device=1 --platform=0 --verbose -r1 -f 60
> 2014-04-04 21:59:53: Listener for "Default" started
> 2014-04-04 21:59:54: Listener for "Default": WARNING: ADL missing (no AMD platform?), temperature control is disabled
> ...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Bitcoin Mining Help*



> authorization failed with imjimbob


Wrong user name or password


----------



## Khaoz123 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Bitcoin Mining Help*

I fixed the password, but now I get this error

2014-04-05 11:48:55: Listener for "Default": WARNING: ADL missing (no AMD platform?), temperature control is disabled


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Bitcoin Mining Help*

Try this: http://www.rugatu.com/questions/10543/bitcoin-mining
pushpool - Trying to setup my own pool and having problems connecting to my server - Bitcoin Stack Exchange
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=223741.0


----------



## Khaoz123 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Bitcoin Mining Help*

Thanks for the links, I got it fixed.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Bitcoin Mining Help*

Tell us specifically what you did so others may learn. 
Glad to hear it! Please mark this thread solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------



## Khaoz123 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Bitcoin Mining Help*

I just watched the video here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7opj5-32hw

and followed the instructions


----------

